# DRO display cover



## 3strucking (Mar 28, 2017)

Where can I find the clear dust covers for DRO displays? I checked dro pros and msc and found nothing.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 28, 2017)

What kind of display do you have? Both of my DROs came with the cover. My lathe DRO display was from the UK. Although it came with a cover I ordered a couple of extras for it cause they were like $5ea or something like that. But the covers on my DROs are not universal, they are fitted for the particular displays along with cutouts for the inputs on the rear.


----------



## 12bolts (Mar 28, 2017)

I just use a piece of clear vinyl

Cheers Phil


----------



## 3strucking (Mar 28, 2017)

i have a easson on the lathe and B&L accu-rite II on the mill


----------



## darkzero (Mar 28, 2017)

For Easson, try contacting M-DRO/Allendale UK or SRA Measurements which is the US distributor for some of their products. Also try messaging  xiao1207 on ebay. For the Acu-rite I have no idea. I'm surprised DROPros couldn't help, they're usually very helpful.


----------



## Paradox123 (Apr 5, 2017)

You could make one (or several) from a clear garment bag (not the kind you get from the cleaners).  Seems like the same weight material.


----------



## KMoffett (Apr 5, 2017)

Are you looking for a cover when the DRO is not in use...removed to use it? Or just a protective cover on the front panel?

Ken


----------



## dlane (Apr 5, 2017)

Now u gotta get a sowing machine, there great,


----------



## 3strucking (Apr 6, 2017)

Looking for a clear protective cover for the display.


----------



## Ironken (Apr 6, 2017)

rightway1974 said:


> Looking for a clear protective cover for the display.



I contacted "the dro store" and was quoted about $30 (if I remember correctly) for 2 shipped from Cheeena. I passed.......that's alotta sheckles for a plastic baggie imo.


----------



## roadie33 (Apr 6, 2017)

Just go to a place that sells cloth, in my area it was called Jo-Ann Fabrics and Crafts, and pick up some clear vinyl in what ever thickness you want and make your own. It comes in 4 to 20 Gage at my store.

http://www.joann.com/20-gauge-vinyl-clear/7973274.html#q=Vinyl&start=9


----------



## 12bolts (Apr 7, 2017)

Or go to a motor trimmer. They will probably just give you an off cut for free. Thats were I got mine from

Cheers Phil


----------



## jocat54 (Apr 7, 2017)

Phil, I'm drawing a blank---what is a motor trimmer? Thanks


----------



## 12bolts (Apr 8, 2017)

Motor vehicle upholsterer


----------



## jocat54 (Apr 8, 2017)

12bolts said:


> Motor vehicle upholsterer



Duh!! Thanks, I couldn't get my mind to move from an  electric motor.


----------

